# 2 week old kids with lose stool



## Mrndly

I not sure if this is the right place to post this.

I have 2 sets of 2week old kids and they all seem to have varying degrees of lose stools. From clumps to mush.
One of the moms is clumpy too, I was going to deworm her, but how do I treat the little ones?


----------



## Jessica84

I would take a sample in and see if it cocci.....I think 2 weeks is when they can start to get it since they are starting to nibble things. It could be salmonella or moms milk is to rich. I had some scours last year with my kids then changed moms hay and they were better. You could try scour halt and see if that helps.


----------



## happybleats

What color poop are you finding? green tint can be dietary, dark brown to black can be worm load..Babies with yellow runs could be milk toxcity, ecoli...
A fecal is a good place to start, cocci could be an issue...

for mom, ploppy poop canbe wet graze, too much grain, worms, ect...

Babies could be too much milk, cocci, wet graze...


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, 2 weeks old, is at the age where cocci and worms can raise it's ugly head.


----------

